#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Dusseldorf?

## November Rain

Mr NR has a sales show there at the end of August and I'll be joining him for a few days. I'll be alone during the days, so any recommended sights to see would be most welcome and any suggestions for places to eat or drink in the evenings or entertainment are just as welcome.

And when I get back, I'll add to this to make it into a piccy thread. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

I think I recall it has a beautiful town square surrounded with old buildings and town hall etc. Perfect for a mid afternoon beer/coffee and a chill out. Altsdatz or something like that. 

Walk/Jog along the promenade along the Rhine.

Supposed to be some very good opera and theatre there ( I never went).

Art museum is worthwhile.

A castle, I forget the name. And a town gardens.

The town is also famous for having Karnival (a festival from holland every November) and a tumbling acrobatic guy. (one all the tourist postcards etc) some statues around of the tumbler also.

----------


## November Rain

> it has a beautiful town square surrounded with old buildings and town hall etc. Perfect for a mid afternoon beer/coffee and a chill out. Altsdatz or something like that.


Sounds great.



> Art museum is worthwhile.


Even better. I love art



> A castle, I forget the name. And a town gardens.


And I love castles & history. Looking forward to this now, but Mr NR will be pissed because he'll miss it all. Hehehe.



> The town is also famous for having Karnival (a festival from holland every November


I'm going in August, Ape child!!!

But thanks, anyway  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm going in August, Ape child!!!


Jus sayin

----------


## Neo

So basically Willy doesn't know shit... as usual

Yeah Dusseldorf, mmm let me have a quick google...

Ja, ze schnitzel und bier ist wunderbar was brauchen sie? 

Here you go fill yer boots... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%BCsseldorf get plenty of pics please, especially of Beer, or lager shandy as they call it, and don't forget it's illegal to take a cuckoo clock out of the country with first filing the correct paperwork in triplicate at the Bro der Irritationen  :Wink:

----------


## Neo

Here's an idea...? Why not jump on a train to Venlo!  :Smile: 

Yes Venlo, Holland  :Yup:  It's only 1 hour. 

DB BAHN - TravelService - Your timetable

Venlo isn't renown for it's scenery or heritage, ze Germans took care of that in 1940, but it does have coffeshops, beer and residents with a good sense of humour. 

Kiss hubby goodbye, jump on the train, an hour later you're in Venlo getting baked on primo red bud and getting drunk with the locals, a bit of marching powder before some gift shopping in the adult district, a perfect day.. a few sploshes with eye drops on the way home and hubby will never know what a fun time you had instead of traipsing around dreary Dusseldorf, with it's museums, and architecture and overwhelming sense of ambition  :Wink:

----------


## Lostandfound

Eat, drink - Victoria Restaurant, just off main shopping drag

Was there for Boat Show in January - no idea about cultcha etc. Great martinis, pan seared foie gras and a great barman who knows his wines. We ate there every night leaving all warm and fuzzy to wander back to the very naff Holiday Inn and bed.

Even teerak liked it.

----------


## CNF55

I attended several trade shows in Duesseldorf and the town is usually packed with exhibitors and trade visitors.

After exhibition hours everybody meets in the 'Altstadt' (Old Town) which is also labeled 'The longest bar in the world' with an endless stretch of pubs and restaurants. Great fun, good beer and good food.

I never did any sightseeing and other than KW's suggestions I could only recommend a boat trip on the river Rhine possibly with a visit to a vinyard and some wine tasting.

Unfortunately, hotel prices during exhibitions are exorbitantly high but I think you will like Duesseldorf - it's a very young, vibrant and international place.

----------


## panama hat

> I attended several trade shows in Duesseldorf and the town is usually packed with exhibitors and trade visitors.
> 
> After exhibition hours everybody meets in the 'Altstadt' (Old Town) which is also labeled 'The longest bar in the world' with an endless stretch of pubs and restaurants. Great fun, good beer and good food.
> 
> I never did any sightseeing and other than KW's suggestions I could only recommend a boat trip on the river Rhine possibly with a visit to a vinyard and some wine tasting.
> 
> Unfortunately, hotel prices during exhibitions are exorbitantly high but I think you will like Duesseldorf - it's a very young, vibrant and international place.


About sums it up - a very nice place to visit, enjoy the Rheinlaender spirit

----------


## chedi

check out this Site
Homepage Capital City Dsseldorf

----------


## Morden

I've made just one brief trip to the city and am, therefore, no great expert.

However, there are several Thai restaurants, one run by an Isaan lady. Can't remember the name but perhaps Google shows the locations.

A walk along the river bank is worthwhile. The barge trains are enormous and there are plenty of restaurants and coffee places on the way.

The centre has some decent stores, as you wold expect.

The tram system is good if you can get to know it during a short trip.

Much of the city was heavily bombed during WWII and so there are many new buildings. The dour nature of the inhabitants would suggest, however, that the war ended just yesterday. Resist any attempt to draw you into a conversation about the bombings. They think that the Allies were a bunch of murdering bastards, forgetting perhaps what the Luftwaffe had already done to England.

This link may help you:

Expat Mole | English Speaking Expats in Dsseldorf

----------


## Dillinger

Head for a schnell imbiss then do a pub crawl





> Bolkerstrasse in the heart of the Old Town is also called the longest bar in the world – the pedestrian street is lined on both sides with bars and restaurants that offer everything from Rhenish local specialties to Lebanese, Spanish, Italian, and American fare.


Or stay in with a bockwurst :Smile:

----------


## Rupert Wanger

Where Kraftwerk hail from. try to visit their Kling Klang recording studios - greatest electronic band of all time.............influential

----------


## panama hat

> Resist any attempt to draw you into a conversation about the bombings. They think that the Allies were a bunch of murdering bastards, forgetting perhaps what the Luftwaffe had already done to England.


What an utterly stupid thing to say . . . why would you start talking about WWII to anyone anyway?  Bombings?  They've moved on, perhaps you should too.

As for them seeing the Allies as a bunch of murdering bastards . . . I lived in Bonn for four years and never met anyone even close to believing that shit. 

I'm disappointed in your post, thought you were better

----------


## CNF55

> Originally Posted by Morden
> 
> Resist any attempt to draw you into a conversation about the bombings. They think that the Allies were a bunch of murdering bastards, forgetting perhaps what the Luftwaffe had already done to England.
> 
> 
> What an utterly stupid thing to say . . . why would you start talking about WWII to anyone anyway?  Bombings?  They've moved on, perhaps you should too.
> 
> As for them seeing the Allies as a bunch of murdering bastards . . . I lived in Bonn for four years and never met anyone even close to believing that shit. 
> 
> I'm disappointed in your post, thought you were better


Fully agree with OckerRocker.

Duesseldorf is one of the largest exhibition places in the world and the city is full of international visitors all year round. That's what the city lives of!

I believe that anyone will be hard pressed to find a more tolerant place anywhere in Europe.

----------


## machman

I grew up in the area, wonderful part of the world

----------


## Morden

> Originally Posted by Morden
> 
> Resist any attempt to draw you into a conversation about the bombings. They think that the Allies were a bunch of murdering bastards, forgetting perhaps what the Luftwaffe had already done to England.
> 
> 
> What an utterly stupid thing to say . . . why would you start talking about WWII to anyone anyway?  Bombings?  They've moved on, perhaps you should too.
> 
> As for them seeing the Allies as a bunch of murdering bastards . . . I lived in Bonn for four years and never met anyone even close to believing that shit. 
> 
> I'm disappointed in your post, thought you were better


I merely repeated what I experienced. If you find them to be jolly, beer swilling Brit. and Yank lovers, good for you. Why should I lie just to suit misplaced sensitivities?

And I did say, '_draw_ you into a conversation', rather than start one. I'd never broach the subject with a Gerry.

----------


## bsnub

> I think I recall it has a beautiful town square surrounded with old buildings and town hall etc.


You just described like all the cities in northern Europe.  :rofl:

----------


## Rupert Wanger

^He's never been there................bullshitter Willy is

----------


## panama hat

> I believe that anyone will be hard pressed to find a more tolerant place anywhere in Europe.


Absolutely - the Rheinlaender are renowned for being the most 'fun' Germans - and they are, despite archaic bigotry




> And I did say, 'draw you into a conversation', rather than start one. I'd never broach the subject with a Gerry.


You even use WWII parlance - a Gerry?  Ok, apropos 'being drawn into it' . . . as mentioned above I lived in Bonn for four years and in a place called Siegburg as a child for a few as well - never were we approached with the discussion broaching bombings of any kind.

I really like your other contributions, but these ones are quite pathetic

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## bsnub

NV just disregard all the advise. Enjoy life on the Rhine basin and you will be happy....If you want then visit my blood in https://www.google.com/search?client...hannel=suggest.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> I think I recall it has a beautiful town square surrounded with old buildings and town hall etc.
> 
> 
> You just described like all the cities in northern Europe.


Fair call. 

Though not all of them are beautiful. eg: Brussels or Den Haag.




> ^He's never been there................bullshitter Willy is



Yeah, yeah, whatever. 

Buzz off chihuahua, i'm not gonna bite.

----------


## English Noodles

> Walk/Jog along the promenade along the Rhine.
> 
> Supposed to be some very good opera and theatre there ( I never went).
> 
> Art museum is worthwhile.
> 
> A castle, I forget the name. And a town gardens.


Having said that at Chasers, it's Hooch for a Euro and Wonderbras-get-in-free night.

----------


## November Rain

Thanks all, particularly for the links. Looks like quite a variety of stuff to do  :Smile:

----------


## artist

Dusseldorf has a really great beer called Alt, well worth trying

----------


## chedi

Alt-Bier Info
Fchschen - Altbier Brauerei Dsseldorf

----------


## halfmile

The best place to have a couple of "Alt-Bier"
Photo Gallery: UERIGE Hausbrauerei GmbH in Düsseldorf

----------


## November Rain

Didn't venture any further than Media Harbour (where our hotel was) and Altstadt. Oh! And the motorhome show where Mr NR was working, but managed quite a few pics.

First, Media Harbour. Very affluent "designer" place full of advertising types

----------


## November Rain

The outside of one of the bars I liked best. At night this outside area is full of people snuggled under blankets (provided by the bar) watching the harbour.

The inside of the Meerbar

----------


## November Rain

This is called the "Living Bridge". The structure and pontoon in the centre are a bar and restaurant.






The Rheinsturm

----------


## November Rain

The promenade along the Rhine between Media Harbour and Altstadt








Huge lunch I had at the Kasemattern over looking the Rhine for 6 Euros



Kasemattern - really long chain of bars & restaurants along the Rhine.

----------


## November Rain



----------


## Gerbil

> And the motorhome show where Mr NR was working


German Motorhomes?

Something like this you mean?

----------


## November Rain

^ There are a couple a bit like that. Seriously, I called them "Day of the Dead" motorhomes  :Wink:

----------


## panama hat

I am guessing you didn't have hordes of people rushing up to you lamenting how the British carpet-bombed the place in WWII . . .

Just a guess, mind.  :Smile:

----------


## Dead Metal

...i have never been to Dusseldorf, but wherever i have been in Germany was always made very welcome. Honest hard working people, beautiful country...

----------


## November Rain

> I am guessing you didn't have hordes of people rushing up to you lamenting how the British carpet-bombed the place in WWII . . .


Not exactly. They were really sweet in general and made a huge effort to speak English. It seems that when I get on a plane my default language becomes Thai - not German or even French which I did to A level. Couldn't remember a sodding word of German, so it was nice they tried so hard  :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> I am guessing you didn't have hordes of people rushing up to you lamenting how the British carpet-bombed the place in WWII . . .
> 
> 
> Not exactly. They were really sweet in general and made a huge effort to speak English. It seems that when I get on a plane my default language becomes Thai - not German or even French which I did to A level. Couldn't remember a sodding word of German, so it was nice they tried so hard


 :rofl:  

I know what you mean, I've spoken French, Italian, Dutch, Thai and Bahasa Indonesian to varying levels of fluency, but the last few years I tend to use the wrong language whenever I fly somewhere and surprised that people cannot understand me.

As for the sodding Germans, lovely people sure, but if I spoke a word of Dutch they'd refuse to understand a single syllable, I'm sure the two languages are very similar  :Sad:

----------


## panama hat

> As for the sodding Germans, lovely people sure, but if I spoke a word of Dutch they'd refuse to understand a single syllable, I'm sure the two languages are very similar


Dutch is a low-German dialect, Niederdeutsch - and therefore similar, but German-speakers can't understand Dutch because of its pronunciation.  Written Dutch is semi-comprehensible, but still different . . . 

Compare it to Italian and Spanish . . . same same but different

----------


## alitongkat

> As for the sodding Germans, lovely people sure, but if I spoke a word of Dutch they'd refuse to understand a single syllable, I'm sure the two languages are very similar


for some mysterious reason the dutchies understand and speak german, but the germans dont understand any word dutch... :Sorry1: 

im quite sure, thats also true for austrians and swiss - not to understand/speak dutch...

----------


## panama hat

> for some mysterious reason the dutchies understand and speak german, but the germans dont understand any word dutch...


Not true, not all of them do.  It is an elective language subject in school. 

Look at it this way.  Dutchies who understand German understand their closest dialect and High German - they wouldn't understand a word of anything else . . . kind of like the Queens English if you will.  Easily understood by most.   Those raised with this type of English wouldn't understand many of the dialects in England alone.




> im quite sure, thats also true for austrians and swiss - not to understand/speak dutch...


Why would they . . . completely different in pronunciation with only a few similarities in writing

When I was first posted to Holland I thought I could get by easily with my German - though no need with the availability of English . . . not so.  

After a few years of working there - in an American MNC, so no Dutch - I learned that you had a 50/50 chance of getting it right if you couldn't think of the Dutch word to use the German word and make it sound odd

----------


## david44

rather like talking bollox in Oz so similar you can get by

Nederlands is indeed derived from Old High German 

Dusseldorf there were some nice streets in the Altestadt and very intersting K21 galleries
Kunstsammlung Nordrhein-Westfalen K21 Ständehaus: DÜSSELDORF Marketing und Tourismus GmbH

Handy S Bah direct into the Airport one of the best in Europe and Air Berlin used to have reasonable prices here

----------


## Gerbil

> As for the sodding Germans, lovely people sure, but if I spoke a word of Dutch


As the Belgians say: "A Dutchman is what you get when a German fucks a pig".

----------


## patsycat

Why would the Swiss need to speak Dutch.  We've enough problems with the four languages we already speak.....

The Dutch could learn one of our languages.  But as always it's usually the international English that they speak with their funny accents.

And Crusty, we have francs as currency here, not euros or lira.

Sorry, NR Dusseldorf looks nice.  My brother lives in Munich which is nice too.

----------


## david44

Don't Look Now 



It's a DuffelDwarf

----------


## patsycat

Stop it, that film absolutely terrifys me...

----------


## kingwilly

Tis certainly a stop start affair right now...

----------


## patsycat

Brings out my scared of clowns thing....

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> I am guessing you didn't have hordes of people rushing up to you lamenting how the British carpet-bombed the place in WWII . . .
> 
> 
> Not exactly. They were really sweet in general and made a huge effort to speak English. It seems that when I get on a plane my default language becomes Thai - not German or even French which I did to A level. Couldn't remember a sodding word of German, so it was nice they tried so hard


Is Mr NR a box err German ?

----------


## November Rain

Nope. He's English. Gotta finish this thread, actually. Will try at weekend

----------


## November Rain

Apologies for the break. A lot has happened & I never felt like finishing the thread.

OK, the Altstadt








Nothing like peeing in public with just a semi opaque door between you and the rest of the world!

----------


## November Rain



----------


## November Rain

This is the view across the square from where we sat outside the restaurant immediately above. Really good German food!

----------


## CNF55

^ ...and drinks!

Attended many exhibitions over the years in Duesseldorf and almost every evening was spent in the Altstadt.

Lots of good - if sometimes 'hazy' - memories...

----------


## November Rain

A couple taken on Mr NR's mobile...




No idea where the Sept 83 came from. Maybe the type of effect?

----------


## panama hat

Brilliant, thanks . . . excellent city to spend a few days in, or even live.  Large contingent of Japanese, so very many good Japanese restaurants as well.

----------


## November Rain

It is a nice city. A huge tattoo convention is on after the motorhome one, so I'd like to stay longer next year...  :Smile:

----------


## Rainfall

> I am guessing you didn't have hordes of people rushing up to you lamenting how the British carpet-bombed the place in WWII . . .
> 
> Just a guess, mind.


That's what I thought when I saw the first series of pics, severe bomb damage. And 'Jeez, what a terrible place with all those faceless boxes for buildings.' Never been to Duesseldorf myself. The newer pictures changed my mind, though. Did you meet a German who complained about the WW2 bombings?

----------


## chassamui

> Did you meet a German who complained about the WW2 bombings?


Never. I lived in northern Germany for over 10 years and found them affable and proud. What I learned, apart from colloquial language skills was that they have an ethos worthy of some respect and a love of all things family.
I am also addicted to Jaegerschnitzel.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks for the pics, NR.

It's a bit of a shithole isn't it?

But, everyone loves a photothread.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

I liked it. And, no, I didn't meet any Germans that complained. They were far nicer than the Brits that live in Donny, IMO

----------


## panama hat

> Did you meet a German who complained about the WW2 bombings?


Nope.  Not one.  Not a single one.  It's in the past yet the Brits and Americans seem to want/need to keep WWII alive.




> Jaegerschnitzel


 :Smile: 
Our favourite Frittenbude had the best Zigeunerwurst mit Fritten . . . Malzbier and then off to the Eisdiele for some Spaghettieis or my favourite Hazelnuss- or Pistazieneis after school or Uni. 

Also loved the Nordsee chain for their snacks.

Ah, so much to like about the country and its people . . . though their kleinkarriertheit does get bothersome at times

Only lived there for a few years but did love it

----------


## Morden

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> 
> I am guessing you didn't have hordes of people rushing up to you lamenting how the British carpet-bombed the place in WWII . . .
> 
> Just a guess, mind. 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought when I saw the first series of pics, severe bomb damage. And 'Jeez, what a terrible place with all those faceless boxes for buildings.' Never been to Duesseldorf myself. The newer pictures changed my mind, though. Did you meet a German who complained about the WW2 bombings?



Just one and he's from East Germany. Like some people in Dussledorf about whom I have heard, he claims that the Allied bombing was unprovoked, preferring to ignore the previous similar bombings by the Luftwaffe in Britain. He was born after WWII but would like a replay with a different result and referred to the recent England v Germany football match as 'World War III'. Other Germans have ostracised him (sent him to Coventry (which was all but destroyed by bombs by Jove), referring to him as 'That f'in' Nazi'.

Other Germans whom I know seem content to let it all pass and recognise the benefit of the financial help given to their country after the end of the war.

----------


## panama hat

> Just one and he's from East Germany.


Ah, one.  Definitely worth mentioning . . . 




> Like some people in Dussledorf about whom I have heard


Ah, those Dusseldorfers - I've heard they eat little Belgian children




> Other Germans have ostracised him (sent him to Coventry


They actually sent him to Coventry . . . to see what the Luftwaffe did . . .  Sent him there . . . to the UK.  

Believable, definitely believable, like the rest of your stories


You really do have a bug up your arse about the whole WWII thing, eh . . . Dad's Army your favourite show?

----------


## Morden

> Originally Posted by Morden
> 
> Just one and he's from East Germany.
> 
> 
> Ah, one.  Definitely worth mentioning . . . 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you took the trouble to read and think rather than react you might have seen better what I wrote.

Yes, only one and I said that other Germans ostracised him. Do you see that I was showing a balance between one who complains and the majority who object to his views?

Perhaps you don't know the expression 'Sent to Coventry'. It means ignored, ostracised. It was irony.

I have no bug regarding WWII even though my family suffered during it and may well have suffered more if Hitler had been successful for much longer.

----------


## panama hat

> Perhaps you don't know the expression 'Sent to Coventry'. It means ignored, ostracised. It was irony.


Quite convenient for you to use that phrase relating to Coventry . . . and all these 'dour' (your words) Germans have turned into one guy . . . you happen to know one guy- out of 80 million - . ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> sent him to Coventry (which was all but destroyed by bombs by Jove


Coventry deaths 176
Dusseldorf deaths  5863



> Other Germans whom I know seem content to let it all pass and recognise the benefit of the financial help given to their country after the end of the war.


So, from hordes confronting you about the bombing you now have these same hordes prostrating themselves in front of you, thanking you for your generosity . . . 

I guess my experience in Germany is very different from you . . . not one single person ever cried about how mean the western powers were in bombing them . . . and none have come up to give thanks for the financial aid given them under the Marshal Plan . . . which was needed because of the Soviet presence just a stone's throw away. 

Oh, and there's this of course, aside from the factory dismantling and exporting:

Science Technology and Reparations: Exploitation and Plunder in Post-war Germany, that the "intellectual reparations" taken by the U.S. and the UK amounted to close to 10 billion dollars, equivalent to around 100 billion dollars in 2006 (Ref: Norman M. Naimark The Russians in Germany pg. 206) 

Yes, good-hearted toy were. 

Have I thanked you yet?

----------


## Rainfall

Don't mention it, long ago. The folks of coventry were amongst the most generous donators to rebuild the cathedral in Dresden, that's how to fix old wounds.

----------


## panama hat

> that's how to fix old wounds.


Indeed

----------

